# Almost Done



## GeorgeS (Sep 29, 2020)

I know this is the completed woodturning thread but it’s almost there. This is a beautiful piece of Elm Burl from @Mike1950 I picked up a while back. There are a few Fordite accents on it lol! This is a spin stations for tops. The center piece of Fordite holds a 4” bi-concave borosilicate lens and the smaller 4 Fordite pieces hold 38mm concave glass lenses.

Reactions: EyeCandy! 4 | Way Cool 13


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2020)

Thanks for tag- Fantastic use of that piece of elm...

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Sep 29, 2020)

Man, that's a cool looking piece of wood, and the Fordite is absolutely gorgeous. Was the wood fresh cut or had it been dead for awhile.

I ask because I have some Maple that looks just about like that that I got in Missouri in 2012. Still have a bunch of it......... Jerry (in Tucson)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2020)

Nubsnstubs said:


> Man, that's a cool looking piece of wood, and the Fordite is absolutely gorgeous. Was the wood fresh cut or had it been dead for awhile.
> 
> I ask because I have some Maple that looks just about like that that I got in Missouri in 2012. Still have a bunch of it......... Jerry (in Tucson)


It was and american elm- cut down I think in 2014. Portland Ore. It was beyond huge.

Reactions: Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Sep 29, 2020)

I think George got a couple pieces of this- This pic was fresh cut

Reactions: EyeCandy! 2 | Sincere 1


----------



## Nature Man (Sep 29, 2020)

Absolutely gorgeous wood, and spectacular Cordite. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Sep 29, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I think George got a couple pieces of this- This pic was fresh cutView attachment 194108


I have one of those waiting in the shop. I wound up using something else for the project I had in mind for it. Looking for the next right one to come along.

Great piece, George!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## barry richardson (Sep 29, 2020)

That's beautiful George! Makes me kinda dizzy looking at it....

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Maverick (Sep 29, 2020)

That is gorgeous. Any chance you can post a video of tops spinning on it?

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 29, 2020)

Mike1950 said:


> I think George got a couple pieces of this- This pic was fresh cutView attachment 194108


That is absolutely what I got from you!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 29, 2020)

Tom Smart said:


> I have one of those waiting in the shop. I wound up using something else for the project I had in mind for it. Looking for the next right one to come along.
> 
> Great piece, George!


Hello @Tom Smart! Wait until you turn that stuff, turns like a dream. Thank you very much. I enjoy turning these and trying to find a way to artfully leave some live edge.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 29, 2020)

Maverick said:


> That is gorgeous. Any chance you can post a video of tops spinning on it?


Ill film something for you after I get it wrapped up completely.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 30, 2020)

@Maverick I cant seem to remember how to attach a video.


----------



## GeorgeS (Sep 30, 2020)

https://hosting.Rule #2/images/bb159/FastR06/IMG_4382.MOV?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds


----------



## Maverick (Sep 30, 2020)

@GeorgeS I’m not much help there. Maybe one of the moderators will come along and help.


----------



## trc65 (Sep 30, 2020)

That is fantastic! It took little while for my eyes to figure out what it was. When I first looked at it, reminded me of the "liquid metal" in the Terminator movies.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phinds (Sep 30, 2020)

GeorgeS said:


> https://hosting.Rule #2/images/bb159/FastR06/IMG_4382.MOV?width=1920&height=1080&fit=bounds


Does not compute as a link


----------



## Barb (Oct 1, 2020)

This is stunning!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Oct 6, 2020)

That is some of bigger pieces of fordite that I have seen. Beautiful work.


----------

